# Cusco, más allá de la ciudad Imperial.



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

Este es el primer tema que creo con fotos mías, espero les guste.

Es una recopilación de fotos, de zonas urbanas y rurales poco conocidas fuera de la ciudad capital, donde mostrare de todo un poco.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

MARAS - MORAY


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos, felicitaciones.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

màs* allà*!


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

bravazo el thread ^^


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

edit


----------



## faite (Jun 10, 2009)

jeje, disculpen las ignorancia las últimas fotos de donde son??


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

que buenas fotos!! me gustaria mucho ver la primera en mayor tamaño 

Gracias por el thread.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

faite said:


> jeje, disculpen las ignorancia las últimas fotos de donde son??


Bueno, se ve el laboratorio agricola de Moray y me parece que son las pampas de Maras - Chinchero.... al fondo se ve el nevado la Veronika si no me equivoco.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Estas 2 estàn geniales:


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

muy bonito me gustaria volver a cusco


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Lindas tus fotos Kioshi te felicito por el thread...!!!


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Buena Kiyoshi!!!


----------



## MisteryWorld (Nov 13, 2008)

que buen tema wow gracias.... muy bueno


----------



## MisteryWorld (Nov 13, 2008)

Kiyoshi me gustaron las 2 ultimas estan "bravazas"


----------



## xanderpap (Oct 12, 2010)

espectaculares y x cierto donde es ???


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Muy buenas fotos, felicitaciones.


gracias, ya era hora de que cree algun tema jajaja



Victor23peru said:


> bravazo el thread ^^


kay:



faite said:


> jeje, disculpen las ignorancia las últimas fotos de donde son??


moray, cerca a chinchero.



Trujillo_Rocks said:


> que buenas fotos!! me gustaria mucho ver la primera en mayor tamaño
> 
> las fotos tienen buena resolucion, tranquilamente se puede ampliar. gracias por comentar
> 
> Gracias por el thread.





ALTIPLANO said:


> muy bonito me gustaria volver a cusco


espero q vuelvas por aqui.



koko cusco said:


> Lindas tus fotos Kioshi te felicito por el thread...!!!





MONINCC said:


> Buena Kiyoshi!!!





MisteryWorld said:


> que buen tema wow gracias.... muy bueno


gracias koko, inti, ahh mistery me olvide tu nombre disculpa jajajaja.



xanderpap said:


> espectaculares y x cierto donde es ???


es por una ruta muy poco transitada entre Huarocondo y moray, a los q les gusta irse de aventura un fin de semana se la recomiendo.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

Aquí algunas más:


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

puxa Kiyoshi que tales fotasos, muy buenas. kay:


----------



## MisteryWorld (Nov 13, 2008)

100%imperial said:


> gracias koko, inti, ahh mistery me olvide tu nombre disculpa jajajaja.


Me llamo Jose  jejeje..... en serio muy buenas fotos te felicito:cheers:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

^^^^ ja ja :bash::bash:

el colmo la memoria de Kioshi ja ja ja


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

MisteryWorld said:


> Me llamo Jose  jejeje..... en serio muy buenas fotos te felicito:cheers:


jajaja si lo sabia, solo q no estaba seguro, es q no se nada de ti hace bastante tiempo, te desapareciste del foro. Gracias por comentar.

saludos


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

mas pics boys ^^:banana::cheers:


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

mkografo said:


> puxa Kiyoshi que tales fotasos, muy buenas. kay:


gracias mkografo.

las paso aqui por mientras.



Victor23peru said:


> mas pics boys ^^:banana::cheers:


armare mas entonces. kay:




100%imperial said:


> Aquí algunas más:


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Linda la foto del rio.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

la 1ra y 2da me gustan.


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

*LANGUI - CUSCO*

Despues de un tiempo comparto estas fotos de un distrito poco conocido, LANGUI-CANAS-CUSCO:









Laguna de Languilayo: Majestuosa y altiva laguna ubicada a una distancia de 168 Km. de Cusco y a 3,969 m.s.n.m., abarca los territorios de los poblados de Langui y Layo. Sus dimensiones son las siguientes : Longitud máxima efectiva 16,040 m., ancho máximo 4,890 m., área de espejo de agua 58,137 Kms-, profundidad máxima 232 m; el litoral presenta escasa vegetación, se distingue en algunos sectores Totora y arbustos dispersos. La fauna ictiológica está compuesta por suches, chiñichallhua, carachi y criaderos de trucha y pejerrey. Entre las aves se puede apreciar gran cantidad de gaviotas, patos silvestres, huallata y otros.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

wow que buenas fotos Kioshi... me encantaron las fotos nevadas


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

buenas pics ^^


----------



## jocho (Apr 11, 2010)

Muy buenas fotos, excelente thread


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Muy buenas, impresionante esa 4ta foto.


----------



## MisteryWorld (Nov 13, 2008)

la del nevado esta muy buena buenisima, sin duda cada foto es algo singular del Cusco estan como de postal, gracias


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

Hermoso Cuzco!!


----------

